# Ki 84 video



## Smokey (Apr 16, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dazm9YeEFYg_


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice!! never seen videos of this airplane before.


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

8)


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2007)

If u give it a quick glance with american markings, it looks like a P-47


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2007)

I can see the resemblence for sure!


----------

